# How do think of a drummer's role in a show?



## sunyoyo

As a drummer, we need passion, interest, power and confidence. But everytime our band goes for a show, I have to drag the drummer myself. One day, the leader of our band, also one of the best friend of mine, he watch the secene that I go with my drums and feel something. To my surprise, he sent me a electronic drum.
I feel happy and just share with you. Thanks.


----------

